# Wyndham Kauai Beach Villas good for families?



## craig5571 (Jan 14, 2014)

i just got a match for a 2 bedroom  at Wyndham Kauai Beach Villas (#3681),
for 8/9 -8/16. it would be for my wife and I and our two daughters ( 10, 8)

is this a good resort for families? I like the fact that it is centrally located, i have it on a 24 hour hold and was wondering if anyone has stayed there recently and could comment on anything about it?

I know the beach is walkable, but not swimmable. was just wondering overall if it  
was a good place, we are staying the next week on the big island at the hgvc waikoloa.

is there a way to tell , which building they will put you in? i know F G and H are the best, but i was just wondering if there was a way to tell from what RCI gives you with the exchange.


----------



## sjsharkie (Jan 14, 2014)

craig5571 said:


> i just got a match for a 2 bedroom  at Wyndham Kauai Beach Villas (#3681),
> for 8/9 -8/16. it would be for my wife and I and our two daughters ( 10, 8)
> 
> is this a good resort for families? I like the fact that it is centrally located, i have it on a 24 hour hold and was wondering if anyone has stayed there recently and could comment on anything about it?
> ...



One of Denise's favorites...

It is a great resort for families and as you mention, it is centrally located.  If you want a swimmable beach, you can drive to Lydgate which is a short car ride away.

You will not be able to tell which building you are in.  It is unlikely you will get an F/G/H building in peak summer.  Owners will generally book up the ocean view rooms.  You can always request, but you will likely be at the bottom of the pecking order behind ocean view owners, and other owners.  As long as the view isn't a critical issue, it is a nice place to stay.

-ryan


----------



## craig5571 (Jan 14, 2014)

thanks for the reply!, 

A good view would be nice, but not necessary..

I'm sure the family will love it. just wanted to make sure I did my research on it


----------



## sjsharkie (Jan 14, 2014)

It's a great resort, and you probably got it at far less than what I pay in maintenance fees to own there.  Everything else will be the same except for the view.

-ryan


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 14, 2014)

The hotel on the same property has some of the nicest pools on Kauai, including a zero entry sand pool, and a good size slide.
















There is a stream that drains into the ocean on the north side of the timeshare property (next to Bldg. G) that forms a little shallow lagoon and kids love to play there.






On Tuesday's at 5:00 there is a free show with hula and live music in the center of the pool at the hotel and free mai tais for "hotel guests."    No ID required, but tipping is much appreciated.


----------



## craig5571 (Jan 14, 2014)

thank you so much for the information!!!

i just confirmed it!!! ( it cost 32 tpu's 2bdrm)

now off to look for a good deal on a rental car (convertible) need one for this week and one  for the week after on the big island!


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 14, 2014)

I wouldn't get a convertible - you won't be able to get luggage for 4 in the trunk, and it's usually either too hot or too windy to enjoy it most of the time.  

The sun is brutal in Hawaii, driving around in the sun, in addition to all the sun you will get outside of the car, is too much sun.

We have used this rental car consolidator for many year:  http://discounthawaiicarrental.com/


----------



## Chilcotin (Jan 27, 2014)

Denise, Instead of starting a new thread my husband and I are thinking about a week at KBV from November 2 to 9.  I have checked many weather sites about the rainfall but how wet is it really? ie. Mostly rain at night or heavy during the day.  Any weather advice most appreciated.  

Also do you know how deep the pool is after the renovation?

PS: We are going to the Maui Banyan from November 9 to 22 so if we were to get rained out on Kauai it wouldn't be all that bad


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 27, 2014)

November is the start of the rainy season in Hawaii, so hard to say about the weather.

To be quite honest with you, the timeshare pool is tiny, but the hotel on the same property has really nice pools - that's where we go.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 27, 2014)

Chilcotin:  I've stayed at KBV in November. The weather was changeable, but wasn't all that bad.  If it was wet up North, we went South, and vice versa. Most days it was broken clouds, with sunny and showery periods of time. If it started to rain, duck under cover or go indoors for a few minutes.  When the shower passes, go back outside. It's Hawaii, so it's all good.

Craig:  I think you're the one who sent me a PM about staying at KBV. My advice was the same as you've heard here from others. It's a nice place to stay, and you'll have a great time with your family.

Dave


----------

